# Ugg classic crochet boots??



## poddygirl (Jan 2, 2007)

Any opinions re. these? I can't decide if I like them or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Help me make up my mind!!

Also - how do they fit in relation to other Uggs (knowing that the sizing for these is crazy!)

Thanks


----------



## Raerae (Jan 2, 2007)

Uggs are the devil!  Dont buy them!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jan 2, 2007)

i want these too! i haven't bought them yet - maybe when i go to CA

get them!!! they are really cute and beachy


----------



## Raerae (Jan 5, 2007)

Nobody in CA who lives by the beach wears Uggs =P  Were all in flip flops.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 5, 2007)

I actually like the Dunwich boot :X and the Locarno *gasp*


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jan 5, 2007)

Ugg-lies.... sigh
ok seriously i have liked the newer styles... more than the original at least ;-)


----------



## amoona (Jan 5, 2007)

The classic crotchet boot is ugly. Well the fuzzy Uggs are ugly too haha. But I will admit to owning a knock off pair because they are SOOOOO warm. I don't care how ugly they are, they keep my feet warm during cold Bay Area winters.


----------



## zombie_candy (Jan 6, 2007)

Ugg-ly


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 7, 2007)

Please don't do it.  My husband laughs at everyone he sees wearing them, especially in warm weather.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 7, 2007)

I've seen some pretty cute outfits pulled together with them... however I don't really think they are that versatile... because every outfit consited of the same "look". If you are getting them for warmth/comfort then do it... but if not... I would steer clear. I am bias though because I feel that Uggs are not for me... I would much rather take that money to spend on some awesome versatile boots.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey I'm from CA and I wore them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Halloween 2005, heh sorry I had to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am honestly not a fan of the way people choose to wear them. I would buy some of the navy blue classic ones to take with me when I camp and stuff. They're ugly but they're so comfy.


----------



## sherrle (Dec 15, 2007)

any more opinions on these?  the black ones seem to be impossible to find.  i think i really need to get my hands on a pair of the tall ones.  i've never been a fan of the classic sheepskin uggs, but these crochet slouchy ones are really cute.  

i've been having trouble deciding on boots, i just feel like they don't look right on me....but i liked these.  anyway, i'm concerned that the crochet is not going to keep my feet dry/warm in the snow.  does anyone have experience with this?  i've heard of people waterproofing the sheepskin ones, but i don't know about these.  

any comments would be appreciated!


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 15, 2007)

Uggs are UGLY.  But my oh my, are they comfortable and warm!  I have yet to try on any shoe that beats the comfort/warmth of them.  When I was in Seattle last year, they're pretty much all I wore.  I have waterproof Merill ones that are similar to uggs as well.  My feet never got cold/wet in the snowy/rainy Seattle winter.


----------



## nikii (Dec 15, 2007)

i actually have both the sheepskin original one and the crochet one! the original one is warmer and i sprayed it with waterproof spray but it's not entirely water/snow proof. it's okay in light snow but probably not for treading through a snowstorm, mind you live in toronto and i wear them all the time in the winter. SO WARM and COMFY.  the crochet ones are totally not waterproof but they are super super cute, not chunky and fat at all like the originals.


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 15, 2007)

If you're getting them for warmth/snow, I'd say get the original ones.  Yes, they're ugly, but when it's 19 degrees outside I don't care what's ugly because I'm bundled up anyway.  I don't care if someone thinks I'm cute when I'm shoveling out my car, I care that I don't get frostbite.

If you're getting them just because you think they're cute, that's up to you.  Try them on, I've found that's the only way I can tell if I like something or not is to see how it looks on me.  

Anyways, call around different Nordstroms to see if anyone has the ones you're looking for, or you can probably order them off their website.


----------



## user46 (Dec 15, 2007)

uggs are not that attractive, but i did own a pair .. and i loved them. they kept my feet soooo warmmm. i actually want another pair. but they're like ... sold out till february. sucks.


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 15, 2007)

Are you talking about these?


​(one of Oprah's favorites) http://www.oprahs-favorite-things.com/
[FONT=STOMP_Shlop]





They make my eyes bleed![/FONT]


----------



## luckyme (Dec 15, 2007)

I bought a pair of the at a Bloomies after calling 12 different stores and got them in the mail this week. I LOVE THEM. I bought the tall crochet in sand. They are so comfortable. To be they look better than the regular UGG's because they are not nearly as bulky but they are warm as all get out. I dont think they are the BEST fashion statement but when it is cold outside, I am not worried about that.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 15, 2007)

The crochet ones look like slippers.  Are they warmer than the suede??


----------



## luckyme (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_The crochet ones look like slippers. Are they warmer than the suede??_

 
I am not sure if they are WARMER, but just as warm. Unlike most crochet boots (off brand) these have a rubber sole so the wear is better.


----------



## sherrle (Dec 18, 2007)

update.....i found the black crochet in my size, yay!  they're super warm and comfy, and i think they look really cute with jeans.  

sucks they aren't waterproof, but oh well.  regardless, obviously my wallet didn't need the $120 i spent on them.  whoopssss.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 19, 2007)

Well paint me red and call me a sucker cause I just bought these boots off ebay.  I won the Ugg Cardy style in the color Oatmeal.  I do love the Uggs I have now!  They are a beautiful chocolate and lace up.  With these new ones it will be nice to just slip them on!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 19, 2007)

FYI be very careful with the Crochet style boots; my friend works in Nordstrom shoes and she said a lot of them come back because they snag and pull, just like a sweater will if it grabs onto something.

Personally I only wear Uggs during cold weather in my house, and something about wearing a sweater on my feet seems a bit silly.  Since I live in California, I'm only a fan of Uggs when they're worn for practical reasons; I hate stepping onto campus and seeing girls wearing winter warmth items as accessories. It makes no sense to wear a scarf and uggs over a midriff baring tubetop and a mini.  Not only does it make no sense, but it's fuckin' ugly.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 19, 2007)

I wear them because it gets down to -40 C in January and I need my feet to stay warm.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 22, 2008)

I saw a chick wearing them with shorts here in Houston...the temp was in the 80s. It looked really fugalicious.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 22, 2008)

I wear the original ones. They keep my feet warm in the cold weather


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 22, 2008)

i quite like them for warmth
a total no no in warm weather
i work on a shoe department and we sell them. a girl tried on the new cardy ones in cream and she was like ooo i love these for the summer
i was thinkin i want my feet to be freeeeeeee in summer in flip flops and sandals not encased in some boot lol

i kinda like the cardy ones more than the crochet as the foot is quite 'chunky' but the leg on the crochet is skinny so it looks kinda odd ok if your'e wearing them tucked into jeans though

go for it


----------



## Divinity (Apr 22, 2008)

I used to think they were just trendy and then I moved to Chicago.  I take the bus/train EVERYWHERE and I gotta say these boots are SO worth the price for Chicago winters.  Granted there is no arch support, but in -3 weather, your feet will be warm.  
As for the crochet ones, I did get them and I gotta say they are nice for a windy spring day here.  You can roll them up or down too, depending on the weather or how you want to wear them.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 22, 2008)

ok i admit, im from cali i have a pair of the older uggs.
but in my defense, they are warm lol and i dont wear them
with skirts or shorts in cali's hot weather. and i own a 
pair of the ugg black crochet ones that i wear with pants.
 i know i know, everyone hates them, but i like them lOl.


----------

